# A few rattlers and cobras



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

C. scutulatus



C. viridis



N. kaouthia



N. siamensis 



One of the whiter coloured N. siamensis


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> C. scutulatus
> 
> [URL=http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i436/Coldedstblood/Snakes/C%20scutulatus/P1000925_zps04ba356c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Beautiful snakes, especially the cobra. I don't know why, but that hood just makes it so elegant and beautiful.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Your scutulatus is lovely. 

Mine used to be ok but has now turned feisty!



: victory:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

andy2086 said:


> Your scutulatus is lovely.
> 
> Mine used to be ok but has now turned feisty!
> 
> ...


He looks great.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

My favourite C. atrox. He's as nasty as they come.


----------



## ReptileGary83 (Jun 4, 2013)

Speachless


----------

